

Microsoft Replacing Photography with Hyper-Realistic CGI - habosa
http://www.wired.com/design/2013/03/luxion-keyshot/?viewall=true

======
anigbrowl
_The entire Microsoft Surface marketing campaign was done in KeyShot_

8-/

I'm impressed and disturbed at the same time. Up to now I have always been
able to call out CGI. And I thought quite a bit about the technicalities of
how those Surface commercials would have been shot as the choreography etc.
was so intricate. It scares me that I didn't recognize them as CGI.

And it's cheap and relatively lightweight. This is going to impact Hollywood a
lot more than the Pirate Bay.

~~~
habosa
I don't think the video ads were done in KeyShot, I think the software is just
for product stills. Maybe I'm wrong though.

